# Question for the DeRosa brain trust...



## bestT (Jan 29, 2004)

What is the clamp size for front derailleur on King 3?


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

bestT said:


> What is the clamp size for front derailleur on King 3?


That tube looks like 35 mm to me. If you are not sure get brazed on FD with a clamp...no big deal if you have to get another clamp.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*35*

Do not over tighten. Several K3 owners have damager their seat tube.
I used a braze on w/a Parlee carbon clamps.


----------



## dayshay (Jun 7, 2006)

mriddle said:


> Do not over tighten. Several K3 owners have damager their seat tube.
> I used a braze on w/a Parlee carbon clamps.



i've always wondered about that...is there any advantage of using a clamp and a braze on derailleur vs just using a clamp on derailleur? is it for the weight savings the carbon parlee clamp gives?


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Weight savings not the issue for me.*

I used the Parlee clamp because it is virtually impossible to damage a carbon tube with it's design. The King 3 has a size 35 seat tube, but it actually seems a bit larger in diameter than a standard 35. When I initially tried to install a standard Campagnolo clamp is was very tight and the hinge area seemed to dig into the tube. I've had no issues with the Parlee clamp, it's a great product for any carbon frame.


----------



## bestT (Jan 29, 2004)

*where did you get it?*

right from parlee?


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*It was on Ebay*

I purchased it on Ebay for $75, normal retail is around $100.
Not cheap but really nice.


----------

